# In ein XML File meinStyleSheet.css eintragen?



## duddel123 (29. Jun 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

ich verwende JDOM um ein XML File zu erstellen. Nun möchte ich folgende Zeile einfügen:


```
<?xml-stylesheet type="text/css" href="meinStyleSheet.css" ?>
```

Ich finde unter jdom.org und selfthtml leider keinerlei Hinweise wie man dieses aus Java heraus generiert!
Kann mir jemand da weiter helfen?
Eine dtd gebe ich über DocType an, aber wie den Stylesheet??


g duddel123


----------



## Bleiglanz (29. Jun 2005)

public class ProcessingInstruction extends Content

ganz normal mit addContent hinzufügen


----------



## duddel123 (29. Jun 2005)

Hey Cool, hat funktioniert, Firma dankt!

g duddel123


----------



## duddel123 (29. Jun 2005)

doch noch ne Frage,

erster Eintrag vom Konstruktor gibt das erste Element an. und das zweite, die Daten, die man einfügen will.
Nur leider verschwinden die "" aus dem fertig generierten xml File, so das der Eintrag vom Explorer ignoriert wird!


```
ProcessingInstruction test =new ProcessingInstruction("xml-stylesheet",href); 
doc1.addContent(test);
```
ergibt

```
<?xml-stylesheet meinStyle.css?>
```


----------



## Roar (29. Jun 2005)

ja klar, woher soll JDom den nwissen dass du da stehen haben willst href="bla" :S musst ihm schon sagen was du willst. entweder als string oder attributnamen und -werte als Map


----------



## KSG9|sebastian (29. Jun 2005)

maskieren ?


----------



## Bleiglanz (29. Jun 2005)

jo, alles innerhalb einer PI hat NICHTs mehr mit xml zu tun


----------



## duddel123 (29. Jun 2005)

ääh, O.k. ein Fall für Anfängerfragen

wie maskiert man denn ?


----------



## Bleiglanz (29. Jun 2005)

so vielleicht

new ProcessingInstruction("xml-stylesheet","type=\"text/css\" href=\"meinStyleSheet.css\"");


----------



## duddel123 (29. Jun 2005)

:toll: 

O.k. ich hab das

```
","type=\"text/css\" href=\"meinStyleSheet.css\""
```
versucht mit String´s zufüllen, dabei sind dann natürlich die "" verloren gegangen!!

Besten dank!!!


----------

